# Brush Splaying/losing shape quickly help please!!



## koolmnbv (Apr 18, 2006)

Why is it that my brushes never keep there shape. I mean it could be the very first time I have ever washed it and I will see splaying. I don't know what I am doing wrong, it's obviously me because this will happen w. almost all of my loose or fluffy brushes even w. my 239 and I try to like squeeze/twist them tightly into shape while they are wet and before I let them airdry (this is what my MA suggested) but mine are still losing shape...please anyone any suggestions!!!


Also sorry mods I did a search but most things were about general cleaning etc. but please move this where it goes, I tried searching before posting for quite sometime and couldn't find much on this exact problem I am having!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Apr 18, 2006)

That is strange if all of them are doing it.  Are they genuine MAC? (not from ebay).   I noticed my 217 was a little flayed the first time i washed it, but it did not affect its quality or the way the makeup was applied. If they are doing it really bad I'd contact MAC's corporate office, sometimes they will replace it.
Maybe the soap you are using is too harsh.  You may also try to use a conditioner.


----------



## koolmnbv (Apr 18, 2006)

Yes they are genuine mac, its mainly my 217,224,239,222,221,129 I don't press down real hard when I clean them or scrub them or while applying MU. Also Its not actually affecting the MU they just could all be tighter and more there original shape. My MA said he has had his 224 2yrs and you couldnt believe the differnce in his and mine (mine is 4 months old) his is very tight and still comes to a domed point, mine is ALOT fluffier. Also I use MAC brush cleaner for frequent cleaning then maybe once a week-2weeks I use cetaphil face wash. It doesn't affect the bristles they feel the same and when the brush is still wet little splaying hairs start to stick out. I just dont get it


----------



## bebs (Apr 18, 2006)

when you use the mac brush cleaner do you remember to put water in it as well... because if you dont that maybe the problem right there.


----------



## koolmnbv (Apr 18, 2006)

No I use it straight, I dont dilute it. I didn't know you had to dilute it

When the MA @nordstrom first showed it to me she used it straight from the bottle. She squirted about a half dollar size amount on some layers of paper towels/napkins then she swished/rubbed the brush in the top layer opened the towels rubbed it in the second layer etc. until no more product rubbed out onto the towel. So thats how I always used it, what should I be doing? Also I use the brush cleaner prob. 3-5 times a week only maybe once a week-2wks do I clean my brushes w.shampoo/face wash.


----------



## bebs (Apr 18, 2006)

well I found and was told by my MA that its to harsh by its self.. I think its like... 3 parts water for every one part brush cleanser or it will be to harsh for your brushes, may I ask why your using it so often, if your using your brushes only on your self there really shouldn't be a need.

 I use my brush cleanser every week and baby shampoo every other week. I recently was talking to one of the pro artists and asked about it and he told me unless your using your brushes on the job or other people you only should be cleaning them every week to every other week. and if you want to clean them more often clean them off on make up wipes in the meantime. 

I hope that helps.


----------



## koolmnbv (Apr 18, 2006)

makeup wipes like mac wipes for your face? I clean them so often because 1 color will be on the brush and I need to use the brush for a diff. color and don't want the first color to interfere w. the look. Ill try mixing it w. water, do you think this might be what it causing the splaying?


----------



## lara (Apr 18, 2006)

Using MAC brush cleaner undiluted will _not_ damage your brushes, merely make you work harder to clean the and possibly increasing the chances of bristle damage (rubbing the brush too roughly, unseating the bristles). Brush cleaners come in much higher concentrated strength than the MAC liquid - people regularly use straight alcohol on brushes for extended periods of time without any major detrimental effects.

On the flip side, using facial wipes on your brushes will clog the bristles very quickly. Facial wipes use a lot of glycerin and silicon to give your skin a 'moist' feeling after wiping, two things that you want to avoid getting on your bristles - for a home user, cleaning is mostly to remove emollients such as glycerin, so it doesn't make sense to add extra grease to your brushes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Brushes natrually lose their shape over time unless you keep them in plastic 'shaper' sleeves overnight. Your brush won't lose any effectiveness, it's merely an aesthetic effect. A quick way to give your brushes back their form is to wrap the bristles in stiff paper towel whilst still wet, gently wrapping it tightly and forcing it into the desired shape. It takes longer to dry, but your brushes will look new again.


----------



## koolmnbv (Apr 18, 2006)

Thank You so much for this info!! I was getting very conflicting answers and was very unsure of what to do! Thank You I will try this and hopefully this will solve my prob! Also how often can I was my brushes w.brush cleaner and w. face wash etc. thx


----------



## user3 (Apr 18, 2006)

First don't squeeze them or twist them. When you wash them be very gentle and when you push the water out of them just lightly press them against your hand.
Make sure when wash them you do light circles and you are not pressing down hard on the bristles.
To dry them let them hang off the edge or your tub, sink or counter.

This should keep them in nice shape.

If you buy a brush from MAC and you are unhappy with it contact MAC to see if they will exchange it. Usually they will.


It is best to use the MAC brush cleanser diluted. Just because a company might make a higher alcohol content cleanser does mean it is ok to use on your brushes. It can cause dryness to the bristles and loosen the glue. Imagine putting alcohol on your hair everyday, eventually it would get dry. Well animal hair is not different. Same goes for even  synthetic fibres. You want to treat them kind and be gentle with them the same as you would your own hair. You want your brushes to remain in the same or similar condition as when you bought them. I have brushes that are over 8 yrs old and they still look similar to how they did the day I bought them.
While some brushes will not retain the same shape their whole life you have to wonder why each of your brushes are having the same problem.
Look at these options: How do you store them? Are you rough with them during use or while cleaning? Should you maybe switch cleansers to see if that helps?

I know you've answered no to a few questions but I think you need to make yourself more aware when you use the brushes. Nothing wrong with double checking your usage, storage and cleaning routine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also this thread will be helpful it's long but it's about the MAC brush cleanser

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showth...light=diluting


----------



## alysia (Apr 18, 2006)

_ I try to like squeeze/twist them tightly into shape while they are wet and before I let them airdry_ 
This could be why. I put my brushes in between a folded up towel & just press lightly. I've never had a problem with Splaying.


----------



## koolmnbv (Apr 18, 2006)

I will re-examine my usage and cleaning application but I truly dont believe I am rough on my brushes. I mean when I use them I do not press down hard at all and I spot treat them w. the brush cleaner (undiluted) and then every 1-2 wks I clean them with cetaphil face wash. After I wash them I squeeze the excess water out and kinda twist/shape (taper) them back into shape. They stay stored in my MAC brush clutch at all times except when in use. But there is obviously something that is making this happen to most all of my brushes. I will try being gentler on them and I will try using baby shampoo and I am going to leaving them a lil wetter before I leave them out to air dry and I will try diluting my brush cleaner. I hope this helps because I can't figure this out for the life of me


----------



## koolmnbv (Apr 21, 2006)

Ok I have now re examined everything I do while using/washing/drying my brushes and I have no clue on this earth what is wrong and it seems like w. each time I wash them they are getting worse. My 224 and 217 is going every which way now. The 224 is no longer a thin pointed tapered brush it is now fluffy and big. Also I tried wrapping a papertowel tightly around it while drying and this seems to barely minimize the problem, I just dont get it what am I doing wrong or what do other ppl do please list exact directions from start to finish and exact amount of water you leave in to let dry etc. PLEASE be specific


----------



## lara (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:

  I clean them with cetaphil face wash  
 
That may be your problem there. Face cleansers have no conditioning properties, so you may inadvertantly be stripping the natrual hairs of any suppleness whilst damaging the polymers of artificial bristles. 
Switch over to an unscented baby shampoo like Johnsons - it has a mild conditioner in addition to a mild cleansing agent, which will help to keep your brush bristles in shape. If you start using this now, you may find that the natrual bristle brushes will go back into shape. 

My cleansing routine is:
I spot-clean every day with brush cleanser, occasionally using straight alcohol when I need to sanitise quickly yet have my brushes dry ASAP.
On Friday nights I gently wash the brushes. One sink I fill with warm water and a good squirt of baby shampoo, the other I leave with cool running water. I clean the brushes by inserting _just_ the bristles into the soapy mixture, then patting them against the side of the basin until they don't release any more pigment or dye. I then rinse them in cold water to reset the bristles, then lay them out with the bristles pointing lower than the ferrules (to prevent water from seeping into the glue and destroying them).
I then reshape them over the course of the night and next morning, patting them into whatever shape I want them to dry as. 

Voila! Nice clean brushes, ready for a weekend of make-up gigs.


----------



## koolmnbv (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks somuch for helping me w. this everyone, I will try all these things and I will try switching to baby shampoo maybe this will help a lil as well. I am obviously doing something wrong but I just cant figure it out so I will try all these new options and hopefully I'll get it figured out!


Also can brushes be helped after they have started splaying a bit or once they start can they no longer be saved??


----------



## alysia (Apr 25, 2006)

don't use baby shampoo!!! something about the no tears formula is bad for brushes. Use regular shampoo


----------



## koolmnbv (Apr 25, 2006)

OMG why does everyone say such different things!!! What the hell! lara above said yes I should use baby shampoo wht do I do???


----------



## user3 (Apr 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koolmnbv* 
_OMG why does everyone say such different things!!! What the hell! lara above said yes I should use baby shampoo wht do I do???_

 
LOL you are so cute.
Baby shampoo is perfectly fine to use!
yes of course you will find people that will say it's not due to the Sorbitan Laurate. Which is just a wetting agent that helps to promote smooth spreading of the shampoo. Some laurate can be harsh but in baby shampoo it is not. At least for not in Johnson & Johnson's.
Sodium lauryl sulfate which is used in many of our shampoo's is far more harsh of a chemical than what is used in baby shampoo.


If you feel really strongly about it you can always buy Organic baby shampoo.
Earth Mama Angel Baby sells some nice ones. Pricey...but nice. Personal I am just fine with my Aveeno one


----------

